# What would you go for??



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Time to change the car and I have two choices.

1) Seat Exeo ST Sport Tech 2.0TDI (170phb version)

2) Skoda Octavia VRS Estate

Car I woudl get would be under a year old and under 5k miles and I have the money ready. Test driven both and like them both very much but for vey different reasons.

So, what would you go for??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Going for something else as need to know exactly what it is you're after..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Something else for me too, 530/535D touring? Mondeo titanium sport 2.2tdci estate?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

out of those two i'd go for the seat just to be different, what do you like about them ?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Focus st but new st due out soon though so old models will go for a song!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Out of the two listed I'd go with the Skoda.

Depending on what criteria your working within I could well say something else though:speechles


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just been gazing at pics of the Seat, and think my money would head in that direction :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Soemthing else.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Soemthing else.


Great idea - I really like the Mondeo Titanium at the moment, stunning looking car in black & are spec'd out well.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Out of those two, the Skoda. It is built on a newer platform compared to the Seat, which is essentially the last gen Audi A4.

Wouldn't get a Mondeo - great cars but depreciate much faster.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> Out of those two, the Skoda. It is built on a newer platform compared to the Seat, which is essentially the last gen Audi A4.
> 
> Wouldn't get a Mondeo - *great cars but depreciate much faster.*


He's going for 2nd hand so can benefit from the depreciation :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Basically I am a VAG die hard I am afraid. The two times I have gone non VAG I have regretted it.

I need an estate as have a small family and we holiday in the UK a lot. I currently drive a series 1 Superb and whilst the boot is huge on it, I could really do with an nive sized estate. I dont want a huge car so the 530 doesnt appeal

I like the Seat because its different. You dont see many about and the Sport Tech is so well spec'd and reasonably priced. Its the old A4 with a new front and back and the A4 cabrio interior with all the bells and whistles thrown in. Test driven one and its really nice to drive and a nice place to be. Its sporty for when I am on my own but is still a nice sensible car for taking the family about. Looks good as well in black/track grey with the standard 18"s and tints

I looked at the VRS as I have always liked the styling of the estate in all previous marques. The VRS looks a bit meaner and is a bit bigger than the Seat. I like the sporty look at me nature of the VRS as well. Really nice to drive and full of poke.

So its definately between these two. I have looked at the Passat, Mondeo, Mazda 6, Volvo V50 and others but these are the two I narrowed it down to. Now just need to decide which one to go for and thought I would throw it out to the wise and vastly experienced DW followers for some advice


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:Yes and there like tv reality shows...Every Where


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

something else a BMW


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

jag1 said:


> something else a BMW


As I said, devout VAG for my sins and whilst I do like BMW's they have never been in the running when I have been choosing a new car.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Couldn't drive a Skoda, call me a badge snob but i couldn't have one. As for Seat's they're not that much cheaper than the equivalent VW.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why does everyone say BMW ? Seats are underrated IMO, ok I'm biased because I have one but out of a vw and 2 audis I would pick a seat over them, they are well built, I agree the plastics inside are not the best, in fact skoda are better but the expo shou
D be the best of both, seat built with Audi interior quality


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Why does everyone say BMW ? Seats are underrated IMO, ok I'm biased because I have one but out of a vw and 2 audis I would pick a seat over them, they are well built, I agree the plastics inside are not the best, in fact skoda are better but the expo shou
> D be the best of both, seat built with *Audi interior quality*


Really, no where near.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The exec and b7 a4 are the same so I'd say yes the interior would be to the same standard, my a3 sline to my current cupra, well the sline plastics were good but it never made me smile like the Leon does, I guess that's why the a3 didn't last 2 years and th cupra is nearly 3 years in my company


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*I would go Golf R 

Mario*


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> Really, no where near.


Its got the audi a4cabrio interior so it is audi quality through and through. The only really big thing different about the whole car is front end and back end of the bodywork


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *I would go Golf R
> 
> Mario*


I have had 5 Golfs and did consider Golf Estate but not a big fan of teh new shape TBH


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> Couldn't drive a Skoda, call me a badge snob but i couldn't have one. As for Seat's they're not that much cheaper than the equivalent VW.


I had that feeling before I got my current Series 1 Superb. But never regretted it from the first time I drove it. Its a stretched Passat with an Audi engine and for the money it was no brainer. Big car with big spec and really nice to drive. Everyone who has ever got it in it has said the could not believe it was a Skoda and were impressed with the build and ride. I have to admit the VRS didint feel as polished inside as the Seat and that is a big thing for me. I like to be in a bit of luxury and whilst the VRS was nice inside, it didnt match up to the Seat


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Why does everyone say BMW ? Seats are underrated IMO, ok I'm biased because I have one but out of a vw and 2 audis I would pick a seat over them, they are well built, I agree the plastics inside are not the best, in fact skoda are better but the expo shou
> D be the best of both, seat built with Audi interior quality


Exactly why I am going for the Seat. The Exeo is exactly the same as the A4. Seat bought all the tooling from Audi. So they got a well built car added some luxury and without the development costs. Changed a few bits here and there cosmetically but yo are getting a car that is equivalent to fully loaded Audi but for a lot less money.

My Superb interior is, well, superb. Better quality than my wifes current golf TBH.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The values should fall a little now that the facelift is about to be released. I take it you don't fancy a mk2 superb ? RM fisher oooop north are a good dealer, I got mine from there, really helpful it was a long way to travel even for me but was worth it.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

My dads a exeo sport tech. 
Nice motor, with great spec!
Only thing really missing in his is heated seats and xenon headlights. 
He got his from motorpoint in october, main dealers were about £4k dearer. 

Ive never been a skoda fan either...


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> The values should fall a little now that the facelift is about to be released. I take it you don't fancy a mk2 superb ? RM fisher oooop north are a good dealer, I got mine from there, really helpful it was a long way to travel even for me but was worth it.


I have considered it but wanting to go for a decent spec Estate and reasonably quick purchase I think the Superb Mk2 might be out of range. Estates are rare as hens teeth as far as I can see and for the spec I want I dont think I would have the money. My company is purchasing the car for me and I have a set budget and the car I get must be under 12 months/10,000 miles. I havent seen a Superb Elegance Estate in my price range yet. Maybe I am looking in the woring place!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Doug_M said:


> My dads a exeo sport tech.
> Nice motor, with great spec!
> Only thing really missing in his is heated seats and xenon headlights.
> He got his from motorpoint in october, main dealers were about £4k dearer.
> ...


Is it the 170bhp or 143 bhp he has? How has he found rear leg room and boot space?

Honestly, dont knock Skoda till you have tried them. I made that mistake.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Skuperb said:


> Is it the 170bhp or 143 bhp he has? How has he found rear leg room and boot space?
> 
> Honestly, dont knock Skoda till you have tried them. I made that mistake.


He has the 143bhp and finds it fine, boot is massive but says the rear leg rooms tucky for adults. 
Im not often in the car with him but when i have its good.

Haha yeah aknow, just someone i know paid around £24k for a brand new yeti... Thats nearly Q3 territory :0


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Doug_M said:


> He has the 143bhp and finds it fine, boot is massive but says the rear leg rooms tucky for adults.
> Im not often in the car with him but when i have its good.
> 
> Haha yeah aknow, just someone i know paid around £24k for a brand new yeti... Thats nearly Q3 territory :0


Rear leg room was my only concern but most of the time its just my kids (4 year old and 2 year old) in the back so should have plenty room for them. Also heard that the front centre arm rest can get in the way of the handbrake.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Have the same issue with armrest in road of handbrake in my S3
Dont really think about it anymore tbh.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

out of the 2.The seat. But something else a Lexus if Kylie minogue comes with it :argie::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Great idea - I really like the Mondeo Titanium at the moment, stunning looking car in black & are spec'd out well.


Same here, seen a few 2.2TDCI model in black spec'd to death xenons etc stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

chillly said:


> out of the 2.The seat. But something else a Lexus if Kylie minogue comes with it :argie::thumb:


Good call. Depends how excited Kiley is I suppose!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sure if you showed a few carrots or some hay she'd smile.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Sure if you showed a few carrots or some hay she'd smile.


Bad man she is yummy. And Nicole Kidman :argie:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

chillly said:


> Bad man she is yummy. And Nicole Kidman :argie:


I used to have a big thing for Kylie................


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Skuperb said:


> I used to have a big thing for Kylie................


Was it loaded??


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Was it loaded??


Didnt really think that post through did I!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skoda out of the two or 320d BM


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Skoda out of the two or 320d BM


Thanks for the input. Seems to be a lot of BMW fans on here!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Seat will be cramped (cabin space) compared to the Octavia. One of the reasons I went with the Octavia was the interior and boot space compared to the A4, 3 series. The seat exeo interior is very well made though (audi interior) far far better than anything else in seats range.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Skuperb said:


> Basically I am a VAG die hard I am afraid. The two times I have gone non VAG I have regretted it.
> 
> I need an estate as have a small family and we holiday in the UK a lot. I currently drive a series 1 Superb and whilst the boot is huge on it, I could really do with an nive sized estate. I dont want a huge car so the 530 doesnt appeal
> 
> ...


Big Mondeo fan here so that's where I'd go, but based on this post it's obvious you are a VAG fan and that's where you're going so of the 2 it'd be the Seat for me as I'm a fan of understated and different, plus lots of toys


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> The Seat will be cramped (cabin space) compared to the Octavia. One of the reasons I went with the Octavia was the interior and boot space compared to the A4, 3 series. The seat exeo interior is very well made though (audi interior) far far better than anything else in seats range.


You have hit the nail that is my main concern bang on the head. I am by no means a small fella and the space is the only thing that puts in me two minds about the Seat. I felt nice and comfy in the Seat and the seating position was right for me. I test drove the car with my youngest in the back and she had enough space. I think the boot in the Seat also has just enough space for what I need.

The Ocatvia on the other hand had oodles of space but the seating position did not agree with me. I couldnt seem to get the seat low enough. Also with two kids I dont know how long the white panels on the seats would stay white.

I am used to too much space with my Superb. It has acres in the back for the kids and a big boot. Problem is I want something different. I dont want a big barge again. I want something sportier and more stylish which can still be practical for the family.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

pooma said:


> Big Mondeo fan here so that's where I'd go, but based on this post it's obvious you are a VAG fan and that's where you're going so of the 2 it'd be the Seat for me as I'm a fan of understated and different, plus lots of toys


Yep. VAG through and through. Would take something pretty special to make me go elsewhere. To be honest when I got my Superb I did come quite close to getting a Mondeo Titanium.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Seat is a good size, just if you are over 6ft your rear passengers will be limited to people under 6ft!. Well they will fit but it isn't the best legroomed car. The boots are big though, if you were buying new the vrs is available with black alcantara inserts.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'd go for the Seat. I drive a Leon FR with the 170 BHP diesel engine and it is sweet as ........

According to the Seat dealer, Seat is the sporting arm of the VAG and whilst it's easy to say all VAG brands have sports versions, Seat do make a nice looking car.

Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

t180black said:


> For what it's worth, I'd go for the Seat. I drive a Leon FR with the 170 BHP diesel engine and it is sweet as ........
> 
> According to the Seat dealer, Seat is the sporting arm of the VAG and whilst it's easy to say all VAG brands have sports versions, Seat do make a nice looking car.
> 
> Good luck.:thumb:


Thanks. I have been considering the 143bhp engine after seeing how much more I would have to pay in company car tax. I do think Seats do look nice. VRS is more aggresive but Seat looks a bit sleeker and more refined. Going to look at a 170bhp Exeo in Black on Wednesday. Looks sweet in black


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, tried the car today and liked it a lot but the 170bhp is gonna be too much road tax for me to justify going for it over the 140bhp. Just need to find the right 140bhp model now. Got two dealers looking for me though so fingers crossed:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't worry about the 170bhp tbh, they both map roughly the same.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you mean road tax or company car tax ? I'm not sure i'd be too concerned about a few extra quid on a tax disc when paying 10k + for a car  still the 140 is a nice engine, well the CR version is


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Do you mean road tax or company car tax ? I'm not sure i'd be too concerned about a few extra quid on a tax disc when paying 10k + for a car  still the 140 is a nice engine, well the CR version is


Not worried about car tax as the company pay that. I am talking company car tax. I get taxed on the P11D value and I have worked out the difference between the 140bhp and 170bhp is about £25 per month for year ahead but am sure it will increase year on year for the next 4 years.

Test drove the 170bhp yesterday and whilst it was nice engine, I would still be more than happy with the 140bhp.

Now, the Seat dealer says he has found me a 140bhp in the exact spec I want. Fully loaded Sport Tech in Black with just under 10K on the clock and just under a year old. Apparently its an ex Seat UK stock car that was just about to go into the dealer network but I can have first dibs on it. I havent seen it yet and it's up north somewhere. He has guaranteed me it is exactly what I have told him I want and has assured me its in tip top condition but has no photos to show me as yet. He has said that if I agree to purchase so they can secure it and get it down to his showroom he will guarantee to cancel the deal and refund in full if I am not 100% happy with the car. Would you buy a car you havent seen? Dont forget its not my money, its the companies. If I dont find my own car I will end up having to have a car that is provided via the companies buying arrangements and I dont want to do that. Heard too many horror stories to rely on them to get a decent car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Would i buy a car unseen .... i'm in peterborough, the TT cam from Poole and whilst not mint it was pretty much as described and i had no problems in bringing it home

next, my Cupra .... it was an ex seat car, and at RM Fisher just outside blackpool, i agreed a deal in principle, the salesman said that he would tax it and put the car in my name and take the risk that i would buy it completely unseen, well except a few pictures on the web. We drove the 3 1/2 hours, i looked around the Cupra, he looked around mine, both were as described, i signed the paperwork and drove it home. I didn't even have a test drive, it was a brave thing for me to do but i don't regret it one bit. I guess i was a little bit lucky but I would do it again, although it would depend on the type of dealer.

I thought Seat's fleet division was somewhere near liverpool, I would go on Seats website and put in your requirements and see if you can find it


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Would i buy a car unseen .... i'm in peterborough, the TT cam from Poole and whilst not mint it was pretty much as described and i had no problems in bringing it home
> 
> next, my Cupra .... it was an ex seat car, and at RM Fisher just outside blackpool, i agreed a deal in principle, the salesman said that he would tax it and put the car in my name and take the risk that i would buy it completely unseen, well except a few pictures on the web. We drove the 3 1/2 hours, i looked around the Cupra, he looked around mine, both were as described, i signed the paperwork and drove it home. I didn't even have a test drive, it was a brave thing for me to do but i don't regret it one bit. I guess i was a little bit lucky but I would do it again, although it would depend on the type of dealer.
> 
> I thought Seat's fleet division was somewhere near liverpool, I would go on Seats website and put in your requirements and see if you can find it


Thanks for that. Very reassuring for me as I am thinking of going for it. As I say, its the companies money not mine. He did say it was up North so it may have been Liverpool. I am down in Kent and the dealer is in Letchworth, just past Hatfield. the car isnt on their website yet as it hasnt been "released" for sale yet.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone else bought an unseen car?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a passat estate unseen, it was 4 years old and from a dealer, made sure I told them if it wasn't as described I would walk away from the deal.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I bought a passat estate unseen, it was 4 years old and from a dealer, made sure I told them if it wasn't as described I would walk away from the deal.


Dealer has alreay agreed to that verbally but I emailed him today to try and get it in writing. All being well tomorrow I will be going for it


----------

